# ufermatten selbermachen ???



## kleinmolli70 (17. Apr. 2007)

noch eine frage , 
ist es möglich  aus folienresten  selber ufermatten zu basteln indem ich 
kleine steine  und sowas raufkleben kann ???
wenn ja mit was kann ich kleben ???
welchen kleber ist ungiftig und löst sich nicht auf im wasser ?
funzt es vieleicht mit silikonkleber ???


----------



## Dr.J (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ufermatten selbermachen ???*

Hallo,

da gibt es doch fertige Kiesmatten zu kaufen, die so teuer nicht sind. Macht dir doch nicht unnötig Arbeit.


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ufermatten selbermachen ???*



			
				kleinmolli70 schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine frage ,
> ist es möglich  aus folienresten  selber ufermatten zu basteln indem ich
> kleine steine  und sowas raufkleben kann ???
> wenn ja mit was kann ich kleben ???
> ...




Hallo

Folienreste sind sicher nicht der Hit  

die Folie sollte schon nicht sehen sein ,da wird man sie doch nicht noch als "Deko" verwenden .....  

die verwendbaren Kleber sind beschränkt .

die 290ml Kartusche _Adhesal INNOTEC_ kostet schon 20 Goldmark

http://www.baushop.de/?Ansicht=AreaxgleichSHOPxundRefNrxgleich3583


dafür gibt´s schon ein paar Meter Ufermatte und viele viele Meter
Kunstrasen    

mfG


Ideen auch hier


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1163/?q=ufergestaltung

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1163/?q=Steilufer


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ufermatten selbermachen ???*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da gibt es doch fertige Kiesmatten zu kaufen, die so teuer nicht sind. Macht dir doch nicht unnötig Arbeit.




obwohl diese Kiesmatten sich verarbeiten lassen wie 05er Stahlblech ! 

         
mfg


----------



## kleinmolli70 (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ufermatten selbermachen ???*

ok danke , werd es in vieleicht so machen ,
dachte nur weil ich soviel folie über habe .... oder ob ich den teich nun doch noch etwas erweitere ??? geht das obwohl ich schon wasser drinn hab ??? vieleicht noch etwas aushole mit einer flachen zone ???.
aber bestimmt dann ärger von mein menne bekomme :-(


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: ufermatten selbermachen ???*

Hast Du mal ein Bild oder ein paar Abmaße, wie groß der Überstand ist?!

Vielleicht kannst Du ja statt dessen einen kleinen Bachlauf/Wasserfall bauen.


----------

